# Dasher stabs restaurant owner



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

Doordash's background check apparently only goes back 7 years. So if you haven't committed any serious crimes in that period because you were in prison, then you'll pass the background check. How can that be right?

https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/loca...cle_c9ddf628-d0cd-11e9-95e8-dfa402daf83b.html


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

At least he delivered the order after stabbing the restaurant owner. That shows that he's goal oriented with a good work ethic and a strong sense of responsibility.
I hope he got 5* and a tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Fake news!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

He only wants 50 Gs. Interesting. He's really not asking for a lot. Not sarcasm.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Doordash's background check apparently only goes back 7 years. So if you haven't committed any serious crimes in that period because you were in prison, then you'll pass the background check. How can that be right?
> 
> https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/loca...cle_c9ddf628-d0cd-11e9-95e8-dfa402daf83b.html


After reading the story, it sounds like the owner was trying to be a dick to the wrong driver. ?

Maybe I'm being evil today but I'm I the only one that thought this story was hilarious.

Owner tries to usher driver out of restaurant, driver pulls a knife and slashes at owner. (Oh shit moment) ?

Then precedes to chase owner around the parking lot with said knife ?.

But wait the fun doesn't stop driver calmly gets back in car to finish his shift.












Uberdriver2710 said:


> Fake news!!!


Probably


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I honestly believe there is more to this story that the restaurant owner failed to share. Although there is never an excuse to commit a crime I don't buy this story one bit. Something else happened with the driver that was definitely more than just telling him his food was ready. A lot of these small mom and pop stores have nasty attitudes and act like they are doing you favor by accepting a Doordash order. When there is a screw up with an order they always blame Doordash and many refuse to right the wrong for the customer. That has been my experience but nothing will excuse violent behavior.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> He only wants 50 Gs. Interesting. He's really not asking for a lot. Not sarcasm.


I thought the same thing...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Doordash's background check apparently only goes back 7 years. So if you haven't committed any serious crimes in that period because you were in prison, then you'll pass the background check. How can that be right?
> 
> https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/loca...cle_c9ddf628-d0cd-11e9-95e8-dfa402daf83b.html


State Laws only ALLOW 7 years back check.

I think it is 5 in California.

Sex offenders must register for Life.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> At least he delivered the order after stabbing the restaurant owner. That shows that he's goal oriented with a good work ethic and a strong sense of responsibility.
> I hope he got 5* and a tip.


The restaurant owner clearly got the tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> After reading the story, it sounds like the owner was trying to be a dick to the wrong driver. ?
> 
> Maybe I'm being evil today but I'm I the only one that thought this story was hilarious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Only seeking $50,000!? What a humble man.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Only seeking $50,000!? What a humble man


He actually owns several restaurants in Las Vegas. I truly believe he is just trying to recover his medical expenses. He's not doing it for the money.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

This doesnt make sense at all...was he in the restaurant or not? Why would you hand the food to a driver in the parking lot then invite him into the restaurant only to go back outside with an irate? driver just to get stabbed. Did he tell the driver to leave in a similar irate manner and then walk back in with the food only to be chased down by the driver?

_Coppola saw Allen in the parking lot and knocked on the driver's side window to let him know the food was ready, according to the lawsuit. Allen became aggressive and used profanity while Coppola tried to hand the driver the food.
When Coppola tried to usher Allen out of the restaurant, the latter pulled out a pocket knife and slashed Coppola before chasing him around the parking lot,_


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I find this odd. Out of all restaurants, I would think this would happen at McDonalds. They get you so fired up with them giving you an attitude when you go over the order after you waited 30 minutes in drive thru after 11pm.


----------

